# Hitachi M12VC, changing colletes.



## Winchester (Aug 28, 2005)

Hello!

I am new to the forums and also routers!

I just bought my very first router today: The *Hitachi M12VC* variable speed router.

I got it home and would like to test it out, but can't figure out how to change it to the 1/4 collette!

Does anyone here have this router and could tell me how to go about changing them? 

I took the motor housing from the base and unscrewed the collette, but the middle part was still inside, and it won't come out. I don't want to try and force it out if it's not supposed to come out that way.

Thanks


----------



## Winchester (Aug 28, 2005)

Nevermind, I got tired of sitting around and pulled it out with some pliers (with much effort).

I now am going to get test a roundover bit!

Thanks anyway


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

*M 12v*

Hi,,,, I got 2 Hitachi M 12V's,,, I was reading your post,,, and am kind of lost to what you were talking about ? This router has a 1/4 inch adaptor sleeve that you insert into the spindle so it will be reduced to hang onto a router bit with a 1/4 inch shank bit,, take out the adaptor sleeve and it will accept 1/2 inch shank bits,,,, If your router got shipped with the sleeve already in the spindle, I could see it may be stuck in there maybe,, but you should have been able to just insert a 1/4 inch bit in there and hopefully it would come out with the bit,,,

( one bit of advice I might add though,,, when using that 1/4 " adaptor sleeve,, make sure you have it installed ALL the way into the spindle,,, I used mine once when it was sticking out maybe 1/8" or so and it got crimped and now cannot be installed all the way into the spindle,, it works, but I wish I could get it all the way in though,,, I would feel better about that )

anyway,,,, I hope you got your problem solved,,,, it should not need any dissembley of the router to change the collet over to work with 1/4" from 1/2"

and by the way ,,,, nice to see you on this forum... lots of nice people here with answers and comments,,,


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

fungku said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to the forums and also routers!
> 
> ...


 I have two of these routers, they should come with a collet/chuck. This should be one piece not two..... if it is in two pieces (collet and chuck) call or email Hitachi and have it replaced. You might get it back together but since this is new I would have it replaced. (By the way I've heard that if you tighten the chuck without a bit it it this can happen.)

The collet/chuck is unscrewed and exchanged, it should be a simple job and nothing should be sticking.

If you have other questions about this let me know.... I love this router.

Ed


----------



## cowtown_eric (Apr 30, 2010)

*m12v..love it too...*

The M12V came into my balliwick when an older makita broke that little flask inside that holds all the smoke.....anyway, with the smoke let out of it, it wouldn't run anymore, so replacement was required....later it got resurrected .

tried a few of the 1/2" plunge routers. Mounted a raised panel cutter in the collet and used a dial indicator to see what kind of flex in the base a "grab" or "dig-in"---highy scientific terms , but ya know what I'm talking about if you ever used a large diameter or a long panel raiser.......

Some of them had as much as 1/8" deviation at the end of a horizontal raised panel cutter. 

The M12v had the least flex, it was only a few dollars more, and I've been happy with it ever since. Love the soft turn on. Luv the variable speed.

spending 40 or 50 bucks more for the stability of construction has saved me many times that in avoided sanding and scraping.

Eric, the newbie (here)


----------



## thevasowoodworker (Apr 30, 2010)

haha nice shortcut! Whatever works


----------

